# 2.0 td badge too small



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone else feel they should have badged the diesel a little better.Every time I stop at a light the car next to me keeps looking over to see if I also hear the engine knock in my new car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

"Stealth"


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's the same size as the ECO badge on the gasoline ECOs.


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

Not only is it the same size as the ECO badge its the same color - I have a hard time telling them apart when walking the dealers lots (& know what I'm looking for) :shocked:


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

The badge is too small. That's why I ordered a couple o' these:









I figure I'll put one in one of the rear quarter windows. Maybe that'll keep away the dumb comments at the ol' pump...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

From behind Diesel has the spoiler. I don't think Eco does. 

When stopped and from the side there's the wheel difference.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Tomko said:


> From behind Diesel has the spoiler. I don't think Eco does.
> 
> When stopped and from the side there's the wheel difference.


ECO models have the spoiler too.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Or at least made it Blue. It would stand out a little better.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> ECO models have the spoiler too.


Oops. Never noticed. 

Is the green emblem exactly the same size between the two?

I just might bring my vernier calliper to the dealership tomorrow.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Or at least put CRUZE TD , no emblem


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Gator said:


> Or at least put CRUZE TD , no emblem


The Aussie diesel has a Logo and the word Diesel on both sides and the trunk. I googled once and found you could bye a kit for about $25.00.


If you look at my Garage you will see the size of the badges. This type of thread has been on before also.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Is the green emblem exactly the same size between the two?


the badge is the exact same, other then it says 2.0 TD instead of eco at the bottom of.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wheels and sunroof is about it, they even have the same Eco front plate bracket.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

how about we leave the green fuel caps hanging outside the fuel door!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess about the easiest way to tell if its a Diesel or gas ECO is wait till it passes you. If you can see the muffler its a gas burner. If all you see is tailpipe its a diesel. The diesel muffler is in the driveshaft well. I know we don't have a driveshaft but its the space running down the center of the car.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> I guess about the easiest way to tell if its a Diesel or gas ECO is wait till it passes you. If you can see the muffler its a gas burner. If all you see is tailpipe its a diesel. The diesel muffler is in the driveshaft well. I know we don't have a driveshaft but its the space running down the center of the car.


Guess I have to see what that means. We all have mufflers there are you saying the afterburner takes place if where we have our 2nd muffler just after the fuel tank?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Guess I have to see what that means. We all have mufflers there are you saying the afterburner takes place if where we have our 2nd muffler just after the fuel tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This just hold true between the ECO model and the diesel model. The other CRUZES I don't pay attention to. The ECO has a muffler right where our DEF tank is. So when a ECO model passes you look bellow the rear bumper and you will see the muffler side ways under the car. The diesel doesn't have that. You see the spare tire well for the DEF tank on the diesel. So at highway speeds you see the little badge on the trunk lid, that's the only way I can tell the difference when they pass you.They should of just put CRUZE TD on the trunk lid.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I can see the difference between the two sitting or moving, the rims. Those ECO rims sure look awesome rolling down the road. Sorry GM those diesel rims looks like a cross between the 1LT and the volt rims, they looks cheap.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I can see the difference between the two sitting or moving, the rims. Those ECO rims sure look awesome rolling down the road. Sorry GM those diesel rims looks like a cross between the 1LT and the volt rims, they looks cheap.


Yeah wheels and if they have the sunroof tilted up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have taken a picture of my badge and it displays on all my posts. There is one on the trunk and one on each front door, all the same size.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I totally agree that it is too small and looks just like the eco badge. I really wish they had made it more noticeable, and I have thought about getting some diesel decals for it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I want one of those Aussie diesel badges!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

diesel said:


> I want one of those Aussie diesel badges!


Hit eBay - a mob called "Original Parts Group" should have them for sale.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> Hit eBay - a mob called "Original Parts Group" should have them for sale.


Hmm, not having any luck. Do you have a link?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> Hmm, not having any luck. Do you have a link?



Original Parts Group | eBay


Holden Cruze diesel logo | eBay


----------



## Techteacher (Aug 26, 2013)

My wife wants to put a decal like the cummins on hers. But it will be cruze turbo diesel obviously.

Or this would look like my powerstroke with door badges. Badge KIT Holden Cruze Diesel Doors Boot | eBay


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Original Parts Group | eBay
> 
> 
> Holden Cruze diesel logo | eBay


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I like those a lot...but I also like the "stealth" of the minimal badging too. What to do, what to do...


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Went the license plate frame option. TDIclub.com had these for sale for $10 including shipping. Had to shave off the "TDIclub.com" logo on the upper portion of the frame, but all in all, looks good and gets the point across a lot better than the small eco TD badge!


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

TDIclub.com has some very good resources on it. I am a member there too and my family as well as friends have owned TDI's in the past. If GM doesn't bring a wagon/hatchback Cruze our way in the next two years, I will have TDI Sportwagen instead!

I'm thinking of the license plate frame as well.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I HOPE THE GM CUSTOMER SERVICE REPS READ THIS!!! . I suggest that GM mails out the word diesel like Aussies car has, just one for the rear next to the green logo an put it in to full production. its small but to the point, so far the car seems to be a success an GM should be proud to let people know what their selling!! every time someone pulls up behind me I wonder to myself does the person know what 2.0TD means. once people realize its a diesel car an it doesn't put out black smoke an it doesn't stink maybe they would consider a diesel as well. what would it cost GM - 50 cents a car ?? most people I tell don't even know its available ,so if GM wants to sell this car, start by showing the people sitting BEHIND ME!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

joshpjost said:


> Went the license plate frame option. TDIclub.com had these for sale for $10 including shipping. Had to shave off the "TDIclub.com" logo on the upper portion of the frame, but all in all, looks good and gets the point across a lot better than the small eco TD badge!
> 
> View attachment 32873


Maybe we should think about this option on here too I like the idea of license plate frames for everyone lol.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

To the top again (for a brief moment)...



> Went the license plate frame option. TDIclub.com had these for sale for $10 including shipping. Had to shave off the "TDIclub.com" logo on the upper portion of the frame...


@ joshpjost: Sorry but I bit off your idea...and took it one step further. :smile:

Bought a TDI Club frame, sanded off the "tdiclub.com", and sprayed a little semi-gloss black over the scar. Then I bought a "TURBO" emblem (GM Part No. 96965731 >> ~$4) for a new Chevy Sonic, and affixed it to the to the top of the frame. Its a smidge taller than the top portion of the frame, but not bad:


----------

